# Comfort Colors By Chouinard Offers New Unisex V-Neck T



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For 2014, Comfort Colors has added a classic unisex V-neck shirt, style 4099, which is made of preshrunk 5.5-ounce 100% cotton. It has a mitered V-neck collar, shoulder-to-shoulder taping, and double-needle stitching on the sleeves and bottom hem. Sizes range from small through 3XL. It’s available in 85 stock colors. To see the latest available colors, go to Welcome to Comfort Colors at Dyehouse.com. 

With a minimum order, this shirt can be custom dyed with fiber reactive or pigment dyes in any color. For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at 800-545-6366; email: [email protected] ; or go to Welcome to Comfort Colors at Dyehouse.com.


----------

